# American Standard Repair



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*That is your Saturday Night Fix*

When there's not a supply house open, you'll never get anyone from Lowe's or Home Depot to understand WTF you're talking about, and you've just broke the most important toilet in the house, trying to replace a snap on disc.

Drilled that solid piece of plastic where it broke off flush to tolerance, used a handle screw from a hose bibb faucet, and used super glue to secure the screw even though it was not necessary.

Wrapped the head of that brass screw as an overkill precaution, disc snapped on with no problem whatsover, customer rewarded me with brownies for the road for getting that toilet back in operation, instead of being without till next week.

This was the first time I've worked on this style AS in about 4-5 years, at least.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I just replace these with a red korky flapper, and new flush handle, remove the one you show, side the korky onto the flush valve center it up, flush test a few times, works everytime.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I just replace these with a red korky flapper, and new flush handle, remove the one you show, side the korky onto the flush valve center it up, flush test a few times, works everytime.


 
And cut the tabs off the flush valve, right? 


I had a red korky ready to do just that, but the customer refused because I just did 2 upstairs and they liked the fact that all 3 toilets are maching internally. 

I agree though, it looked like a logical way to get away from that design.

These toilets are freaking water hogs in today's standard.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I leave the tabs on. No reason to cut them off, they won't be in the way when the flapper reseats.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I was tempted, just like you say with the changeover. Somewhere in my inventory I have these replacement parts, just took them off the truck because the lack of demand. 

I was working in Ohio, Strangeland. :blink:


----------

